# Simple Green PRO HD excells at cleaning saw blades



## Viking

Thanks for the tip. This is great to know. I had heard the same about the standard Simple Green.

Did you use the SG Pro full strength?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## pintodeluxe

I diluted the cleaner 1:1 with water. I no longer dread cleaning blades.


----------



## Viking

Thanks! Going to HD on the way home today.


----------



## Dusty56

Does it smell like the regular product ?
Thanks for the info …I didn't know that the original was bad for the carbide , not that I've used it for blade cleaning.


----------



## Maggiepic

Thanks for info. Did not know that Simple Green was used for this.


----------



## Dedvw

Awesome tip, thanks.


----------



## ken_c

I just cleaned mine, a sponge, a tooth brush and some dish soap and warm water…


----------



## pintodeluxe

Dusty - 
I didn't notice a particular odor with the Simple Green Pro HD.
cheers


----------



## Howie

Thanks for the tip. I use SG to clean some things with(good stuff) but I will get some purple for the saw blades.


----------



## reggiek

Great tip….I had not thought of SG because of the problem on carbides. I'll have to get some to how it works on router bits.

I use the SG regular as an ant killer/repellent around my house and shop - I get it mostly for cleaning….but found it to be a real ant deterrant (they hate the stuff - and won't go near places it has been used)....and since it is non toxic….it can even be used on kitchen counters, food areas…etc.


----------



## Splinterman

Hey Reggiek,
Now thats a cool tip about SG and the ants….good one.


----------



## daltxguy

wood ashes also works really well


----------



## b2rtch

I cannot stand the smell of the "normal" SG.
It makes me sick.
I have used pure ammonia, curiously enough I do not mind the smell of ammonia.


----------



## Ken90712

LOL my wife hates the smell as well. I like it. I'll have to try this out. I have been using Krud Kutter from HD and it works great. But always on the look out for a good blade cleaner.


----------



## cheford

I just tried this stuff a few nights ago. Worked amazing!

Thanks for the tip


----------



## pintodeluxe

Jesse-
Yes I was amazed how easily it dissolves pitch and resin.


----------

